# Silva and bones picture, side to side (both are in shape)



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

The size difference is not that big at all.




























http://imgur.com/a/Fb6yi


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep pretty much the same as any other Jones fight. Jones has a larger frame but Silva is actually thicker. The weight difference is minimal between these guys and Jones' only real advantage is his lanky frame and wrestling abilities.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i dunno he looks considerably bigger to me

i think its just that im used to anderson being atleast equal size or bigger than his opponants


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

JWP said:


> i dunno he looks considerably bigger to me
> 
> i think its just that im used to anderson being atleast equal size or bigger than his opponants


Jones looks bigger then everyone he fights. It is all because of his extremely long legs and arms. Look at his torso, Silva actually has a longer torso, his hips are noticeably lower then Jones' but his shoulders are only slightly lower. Thickness wise Silva looks to be thicker as well. The only significant difference is that Jones' legs and arms are 3-4 inches shorter(and skinnier as well).

Jones' frame and reach do give him advantages, they are pretty much what makes him such a special fighter. All I am stating is weight wise these guys aren't that different whereas some people believe there would be a 20-30 lb weight difference between them on fight night.

This fight if it happens comes down to skill and natural abilities. If Jones wins it is because of his freak body build and wrestling. If Silva wins it is because of his striking, experience and jiu jitsu.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jones is way bigger. 

I'm more interested in seeing Anderson next to Weidman. Weidman is a big dude.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

yeh i see what you mean

ive been calling for this fight forever

i think about 2 years ago i said it is the most relevant fight in mma

most ppl disagreed and said it doesnt make sense etc.

seeing this photo makes me crazy for this fight!!!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually, I'm surprised at how well Anderson measures up to Jones. I thought it would be a bigger difference.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Yep pretty much the same as any other Jones fight. Jones has a larger frame but Silva is actually thicker. The weight difference is minimal between these guys and Jones' only real advantage is his lanky frame and wrestling abilities.


I dont know man

If you look at their arms its Jones who looks considerably bigger.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

- Jones is taller
- Silva has a thicker torso
- Jones has longer arms
- Silva has thicker legs (just based on calfs)

I'm not seeing much of a size difference, not such that it should impact the outcome if these two were to fight. Although, I wish the TV wasn't blocking the veiw so we could actually get a complete comparison.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont know man
> 
> If you look at their arms its Jones who looks considerably bigger.


Jones having bigger biceps doesn't mean much.

I just don't get how some people are willing to write this fight off because of size. There are fights within weight divisions with bigger size differences then in this fight. Many times the smaller fighter still wins based on skill and no one comes close to Silva when it comes to skill.

I really hope we see this fight and if it happens I will definitely be picking Silva to win. Heck I think GSP has as good a chance beating Silva as Jones does and there actually is a size advantage in that match.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Silva looks huge. Not as long as Bones, but definitely bigger.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Jones having bigger biceps doesn't mean much.
> 
> I just don't get how some people are willing to write this fight off because of size. There are fights within weight divisions with bigger size differences then in this fight. Many times the smaller fighter still wins based on skill and no one comes close to Silva when it comes to skill.
> 
> I really hope we see this fight and if it happens I will definitely be picking Silva to win. Heck I think GSP has as good a chance beating Silva as Jones does and there actually is a size advantage in that match.


Its not the biceps that i am talking about. I cant even get a good look at those.

His forearms, shoulders, shoulders width, chest width, Traps. All of that looks much bigger on Jones. The only thing that i can see that is bigger on Anderson is his calves slightly (Jones has really skinny ones) and stomach.

The fight is still interesting even though i think Jones is much bigger then Anderson. I just think that Anderson is much better then jones but if Jones is going to win it is going to be due to over powering Silva + great clinch wrestling ability.

I dont want to see Anderson get a loss for something like that. Id rather see him lose because someone knocked him out or just beat him down for 5 rounds.



Rampage Jackson who used to be considered one of the bigger guys at 205


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Frankly, I thought Jones looked bigger than I imagine in comparison to Anderson. Anyway, still game on, no doubt.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

:laugh:

Bones is much bigger then Silva.

Andersons last fight at LHW he weighed in at 202lbs. No weight cutting and no weight put on after the weigh ins. By comparison, Jones weighs well over 220lbs on fight night.

That people can dismiss giving up 20 pounds to Bones as if its nothing? Fecking absurd.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Jones looks bigger then everyone he fights. It is all because of his extremely long legs and arms. Look at his torso, Silva actually has a longer torso, his hips are noticeably lower then Jones' but his shoulders are only slightly lower. Thickness wise Silva looks to be thicker as well. The only significant difference is that Jones' legs and arms are 3-4 inches shorter(and skinnier as well).
> 
> Jones' frame and reach do give him advantages, they are pretty much what makes him such a special fighter. All I am stating is weight wise these guys aren't that different whereas some people believe there would be a 20-30 lb weight difference between them on fight night.
> 
> This fight if it happens comes down to skill and natural abilities. If Jones wins it is because of his freak body build and wrestling. If Silva wins it is because of his striking, experience and jiu jitsu.


You know that those ridiculously long limbs weigh something right? He does have about 20 pounds on him and his freak limbs and 2 or so inches of height are bigger advantages than having that difference in thickness alone. I'd trade the moderate boost in knockout power for a foot of reach and exceptional leverage in grappling.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

osmium said:


> You know that those ridiculously long limbs weigh something right? He does have about 20 pounds on him and his freak limbs and 2 or so inches of height are bigger advantages than having that difference in thickness alone. I'd trade the moderate boost in knockout power for a foot of reach and exceptional leverage in grappling.


Legs and arms are made of polystyrene, dont you know?


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Jones is way bigger.
> 
> I'm more interested in seeing Anderson next to Weidman. Weidman is a big dude.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





SideWays222 said:


> I dont know man
> 
> If you look at their arms its Jones who looks considerably bigger.


10Lbs difference MAX between the two. Clearly Bones is Taller/ Longer and Anderson is thicker. It boggles my mind when people say "Bones is a HW" or "Bones is so much bigger" than all his opponents. He's LONGER than everyone. Most LHW walk around 20lbs heavier than 205...........like Bones.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ddog0587 said:


> 10Lbs difference MAX between the two. Clearly Bones is Taller/ Longer and Anderson is thicker. It boggles my mind when people say "Bones is a HW" or "Bones is so much bigger" than all his opponents. He's LONGER than everyone. Most LHW walk around 20lbs heavier than 205...........like Bones.


I'll try again...

Silva weighed 202 against Bonnar. He cut no weight. Basically, that's Silvas weight when hes in shape. I'm guessing it's very close to his fight weight at MW.

Bones tweeted weighing 221 not long after the weigh-ins for the Bader fight. God knows what his weight is in the actual fight.

That's 20 pounds difference *minimum* on fight night. Probably a lot more in the picture.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ddog0587;2052298[B said:


> ]10Lbs difference MAX between the two.[/B] Clearly Bones is Taller/ Longer and Anderson is thicker. It boggles my mind when people say "Bones is a HW" or "Bones is so much bigger" than all his opponents. He's LONGER than everyone. Most LHW walk around 20lbs heavier than 205...........like Bones.


10 pounds max ehh??? Didnt realize you were so good at predicting peoples weight from pictures. Especially when 1 guy looks way more then 10 pounds heavier :laugh:

Sounds to me like you WANT there to be a max 10 pound difference between the two. Hell Chael Sonnen who said he walks around 230 (Dont quote me on that) said that he believes that Jones weighs alot more then him. And he spent time with him in person so i think his word carries a bit more weight then your ability to judge peoples weight from pictures. Now i dont know what the difference in weight Anderson and Jones have and i wont pretend to know. But im willing to bet its more then 10 pounds.

The only thin part on Jon Jones is his legs. His upper body is quiet big. Then you add his lengthy frame and you get a heavy guy.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Jones looks much bigger than silva. Not just taller but much thicker as well.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Jones is bigger than Silver in every aspect.

That said, with enough time to prepare Silver could perhaps bulk and be much heavier than the 202 he was against Bonner but I'd still expect Jones to have the significant weight advantage.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah i dont understand this tbh.

Chael Sonnen is considered to be a pretty good sized MW. Yet he was a child compared to Jon Jones. What would make Anderson any different??? He didnt have a size advantage when he fought Chael.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> 10 pounds max ehh??? Didnt realize you were so good at predicting peoples weight from pictures. Especially when 1 guy looks way more then 10 pounds heavier :laugh:
> 
> Sounds to me like you WANT there to be a max 10 pound difference between the two. Hell Chael Sonnen who said he walks around 230 (Dont quote me on that) said that he believes that Jones weighs alot more then him. And he spent time with him in person so i think his word carries a bit more weight then your ability to judge peoples weight from pictures. Now i dont know what the difference in weight Anderson and Jones have and i wont pretend to know. But im willing to bet its more then 10 pounds.
> 
> The only thin part on Jon Jones is his legs. His upper body is quiet big. Then you add his lengthy frame and you get a heavy guy.


You know that Chael is a compulsive liar right?

Bones said a while back that he changed his diet to make the cut easier and was cutting from around 220-225 I believe. Who knows how much he weighs now but I would guess it is probably around that and not over 230.

It is good to see that people are actually accepting reality now on Andy's fighting weight and not that 230 nonsense that is thrown around which he only weighs when he is out injured eating nothing but pudding and big macs. I have been saying for a couple years now here that he weighs between 195-205 when he fights at MW and people just disregarded it and kept acting like he was some massive MW. Okami and Chael are heavy MWs Andy is about average.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Who cares. If Silva is the greatest fighter alive, then Jones being 20 pounds heavier shouldn't matter. What happened to skill beats size? Or are Silva fans getting their excuses ready? 

Stop acting like a bunch of women.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Who cares. If Silva is the greatest fighter alive, then Jones being 20 pounds heavier shouldn't matter. What happened to skill beats size? Or are Silva fans getting their excuses ready?
> 
> Stop acting like a bunch of women.


May have to do with the fact that he is 38 years old who would move a weight class to go fight a guy hailed as going to be the best ever...who is the biggest LHW and in his prime.

I want to see this fight as a Silva fan. There is no excuse. Anderson stepping in the cage at age 38 or 39 to face the phenom that is Jon Jones at not even a catchweight, would be more legendary than anything GSP has done in his career.:laugh:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Who cares. If Silva is the greatest fighter alive, then Jones being 20 pounds heavier shouldn't matter. What happened to skill beats size? Or are Silva fans getting their excuses ready?
> 
> Stop acting like a bunch of women.


Since when has great skill ever beaten great skill with size on any regular basis in combat sports? Size doesn't matter as much when you are Fedor(Tyson) fighting bums off the street but when you start ******* with people that know how to throw down Fedor/Bigfoot(Tyson/Lewis) happens. Bones will be the favorite over the sports GOAT if the fight happens and he should be along with his size and age advantages the guy is the greatest LHW champion of all time.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Jones shouldn't be allowed to fight any LHW's. He just looks bigger then them all so it isn't fair...
































































Get my point yet? Silva is no more outgunned then any of these fighters, the one difference is that he is in another league skill wise. Machida and Belfort gave Jones issues, Rampage and Rashad were able to survive into later rounds. Silva would give Jones the fight of his life, that is if he doesn't beat him quickly...

And for those saying Jones looks thicker, that his arms and legs although skinny weigh more then most other fighters. Somewhere you are incorrect otherwise there is no way he would make 205 yet he does fairly easily and walks around at only 225. Jones has a large extremely lanky frame, it gives him some advantages but it doesn't make him a HW size fighter. He is no different then guys like Corey Hill, Pablo Garza etc build wise. He is successful because he has great wrestling and ground and pound and well rounded enough in other aspects.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

osmium said:


> Since when has great skill ever beaten great skill with size on any regular basis in combat sports? Size doesn't matter as much when you are Fedor(Tyson) fighting bums off the street but when you start ******* with people that know how to throw down Fedor/Bigfoot(Tyson/Lewis) happens. Bones will be the favorite over the sports GOAT if the fight happens and he should be along with his size and age advantages the guy is the greatest LHW champion of all time.


Jones is not in Silva's league, nor has Jones fought someone in Silva's league. Silva has without doubt far superior striking and that alone makes this fight worthwhile. Add in that Silva also is the most dangerous fighter off his back that Jones has fought and that adds in an interesting aspect that might keep Jones from being able to fully utilize his strengths(wrestling and ground and pound).


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I figure when Jones and Silva both want this fight then it will be worth considering. Same goes for any other cross division champ vs champ fights. Otherwise it is all pointless conjecture clouded by bias fans that does nothing but bloat posts.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> nor has Jones fought someone in Silva's league.


'5 Round' Chael disagrees.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> May have to do with the fact that he is 38 years old who would move a weight class to go fight a guy hailed as going to be the best ever...who is the biggest LHW and in his prime.
> 
> I want to see this fight as a Silva fan. There is no excuse. Anderson stepping in the cage at age 38 or 39 to face the phenom that is Jon Jones at not even a catchweight, would be more legendary than anything GSP has done in his career.:laugh:


I don't think age is affecting Anderson all that much. I'm certain he's slowed down a tad, but to coin a phrase, the man ages like a fine wine. He's had one lacklustre performance in the past however many years, and he even managed to win that. He's taken so little damage that he's aging far better than most. 

As per your cheap GSP jab, at least Georges has never crumbled in the face of injury. Poor Andy hurts his ribs and almost loses a title fight. GSP tears his groin/fights with a flu and injured achilles and still dominates. 

I guess we know who the true warrior is :cheeky4:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Get my point yet? Silva is no more outgunned then any of these fighters, the one difference is that he is in another league skill wise. Machida and Belfort gave Jones issues, Rampage and Rashad were able to survive into later rounds. Silva would give Jones the fight of his life, that is if he doesn't beat him quickly...
> 
> And for those saying Jones looks thicker, that his arms and legs although skinny weigh more then most other fighters. Somewhere you are incorrect otherwise there is no way he would make 205 yet he does fairly easily and walks around at only 225. Jones has a large extremely lanky frame, it gives him some advantages but it doesn't make him a HW size fighter. He is no different then guys like Corey Hill, Pablo Garza etc build wise. He is successful because he has great wrestling and ground and pound and well rounded enough in other aspects.


Machida is the only person you listed that is around Silva's weight. 

Jones isn't that slim outside of his legs. Your comparisons are poor; those guys are cutting down below their natural weight classes and losing muscle they would normally have. Bones has a very natural build for his size. He could bulk up and go to heavyweight but that really isn't how his body is supposed to be he would either have to use steroids or get on a very aggressive weight training program and diet to put that on and keep it on. 

I want the fight to happen and I think everyone acknowledges that Andy is the biggest threat to Bones outside of the best HWs. That doesn't change the circumstances around the fight and that Silva shouldn't be favored even though he is the most threatening person Bones will have fought.



Canadian Psycho said:


> As per your cheap GSP jab, at least Georges has never crumbled in the face of injury. Poor Andy hurts his ribs and almost loses a title fight. GSP tears his groin/fights with a flu and injured achilles and still dominates.
> 
> I guess we know who the true warrior is :cheeky4:


He crumbled to the fist of a dwarf.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't think age is affecting Anderson all that much. I'm certain he's slowed down a tad, but to coin a phrase, the man ages like a fine wine. He's had one lacklustre performance in the past however many years, and he even managed to win that. He's taken so little damage that he's aging far better than most.
> 
> As per your cheap GSP jab, at least Georges has never crumbled in the face of injury. Poor Andy hurts his ribs and almost loses a title fight. GSP tears his groin/fights with a flu and injured achilles and still dominates.
> 
> I guess we know who the true warrior is :cheeky4:


I'm not saying Anderson is anything close to Muhammad Ali at the end of his career. But at 38 and possibly 39 he defiantly isn't the athlete he once was. And against a monster athlete like Jones...that sort of hurts. Either way 38 is 38. He is still great at that age unlike guys like Penn, Hughes, and so on. But 38 is still rather old. Especially when facing a bigger man who is in his physical prime. It isn't an excuse. It is just reality. 

GSP? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anderson actually looks like he's been putting on some bulk.

He might be preparing for a fight with Jones.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I bet they sign the fight and promo these pictures the day after Anderson beats Weidman


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

They are not even close in size.

If it helps, try to Imagine Jones trying to make 185 from that size..LOL... You feel Me...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Why does everyone talk about weight as if they're scientists? Bone density, muscle mass, time of day, meal or no meal in belly... you don't know these things, you can't talk about an athlete's weight from photos. Weight varies a lot more than size during a day.

Jones is much bigger than Silva, just as he's been bigger than all his UFC opponents to date. Weigh in photos look sort of competitive but come fight night, he dwarfs opponents and is noticeably stronger than them. I believe there is a lot of science behind Jones making the weight as he gets older, but fair enough, he has made the lifestyle changes and sticks to them. Can't say the same for the other top LHW's, except Gustaf and Machida. Lyoto always comes in under 205lb nowadays with his consistent lifestyle, whereas Jones still has to cut some...

Silva is the guy to beat Jon, bar several heavyweights, but as has already been said, he gets the moral victory just by stepping in the cage. He doesn't fight at LHW regularly, has not optimized his body for that weight, and would be fighting a young Champ who brings unprecedented strength and wingspan to the division. You could say the same about Belfort and Sonnen, but they had a lot less to lose.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> You know that Chael is a compulsive liar right?
> 
> Bones said a while back that he changed his diet to make the cut easier and was cutting from around 220-225 I believe. Who knows how much he weighs now but I would guess it is probably around that and not over 230.
> 
> It is good to see that people are actually accepting reality now on Andy's fighting weight and not that 230 nonsense that is thrown around which he only weighs when he is out injured eating nothing but pudding and big macs. I have been saying for a couple years now here that he weighs between 195-205 when he fights at MW and people just disregarded it and kept acting like he was some massive MW. Okami and Chael are heavy MWs Andy is about average.



You know that Chael was giving his opinion right??? You cant lie with something like that.

Yeah i once heard Jon Jones say that he walks around 220. Which is bogus. He says those things because people say he only wins due to size. Its obvious that he is much bigger then Chael and Chael walks around 230. So give me a break with this 220 nonsense.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael walks around at AWESOME.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the size difference is negligible. It looks like an identical build with a height difference.


If they fought, Silva's timing and angles would win him the fight handily IMO.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

shoulda had GSP in those photos too. haha


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> shoulda had GSP in those photos too. haha


He is there. Too bad he chose the back row, though.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

This fight would be so amazing, so epic, that I must say: sometimes I don't even know if I really want it to happen.
If they fight one will win and the other lose. One remains a legend, the other a merely mortal. If the fight is not close, ends fast, we will rediscuss all the loser have done e people will minimize his conquers. One scenario, thats all.
But...
If they don't fight (and I dont think they will), we will discuss forever what an amazing fight it would have been. Thousands of scenarios will come to the discussions, every detail will be analised forever. 
So, if they fight, the magical aura ends.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Jones is significantly bigger, but it would be a more fair fight sizewise than Silva vs GSP.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Bones is much bigger then Silva.
> 
> ...


Anderson fought Bonnar on relative short notice. Still in his Middle weight cut. His other 2 LHW fights were well planned he he did have to cut weight. Now im not an MMA reporter, doctor, Andersons trainer or any of that. But throughout my MMA fanship ive heard consistantly Anderson walks around in the 210-220 range and Bones has weighed 232 at his heaviest when he was 3 fights into his fighting career. You think hes put weight on since then??? No.



SideWays222 said:


> 10 pounds max ehh??? Didnt realize you were so good at predicting peoples weight from pictures. Especially when 1 guy looks way more then 10 pounds heavier :laugh:
> 
> Sounds to me like you WANT there to be a max 10 pound difference between the two. Hell Chael Sonnen who said he walks around 230 (Dont quote me on that) said that he believes that Jones weighs alot more then him. And he spent time with him in person so i think his word carries a bit more weight then your ability to judge peoples weight from pictures. Now i dont know what the difference in weight Anderson and Jones have and i wont pretend to know. But im willing to bet its more then 10 pounds.
> 
> The only thin part on Jon Jones is his legs. His upper body is quiet big. Then you add his lengthy frame and you get a heavy guy.



It may be +/- a pound but my point being is just because Jones towers about everyone doesnt mean he's some diuretic taking HW struggling to make LHW. He IS A LHW. A long one. And of course Jones is more defined. I 6'4 guy making 205 cant afford body fat.


----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

They're both pretty skinny actually, but Jones looks to have the larger frame. Size wise, they are not my type.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well it's good to know that's what this thread was about. Personally Jones' legs and butt are too small for my liking, I like a big booty.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Well it's good to know that's what this thread was about. Personally Jones' legs and butt are too small for my liking, I like a big booty.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Silva has a tremendous bottom.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> '5 Round' Chael disagrees.


Chael isn't in Silva's league. Even injured Silva beat him not to mention the beating he put on him in the 2nd fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Chael isn't in Silva's league. Even injured Silva beat him not to mention the beating he put on him in the 2nd fight.


Okay. Seriously...Chael dominated the first round. The second was pretty much spent against the cage until Chael slipped like an idiot. Anderson didn't really put a beating on him...he beat him but hardly beat him like he did Forrest or Rich or pretty much anyone else he's fought in the UFC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Okay. Seriously...Chael dominated the first round. The second was pretty much spent against the cage until Chael slipped like an idiot. Anderson didn't really put a beating on him...he beat him but hardly beat him like he did Forrest or Rich or pretty much anyone else he's fought in the UFC.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Soon as Silva resisted Sonnen's initial attempt at a takedown in the 2nd you could feel that the tide was changing. Then Silva picked him apart. Sonnen losing composure in the face of adversity just sped up the process. 

Doesn't matter, my point still stands. Jones has not fought a fighter near Silva's abilities before neither standing nor from his back. Jones has done a great job picking apart wrestlers or one dimensional old strikers. The only fighter somewhat close to Silva has been Machida but Machida has bigger holes then Silva does imo.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

^I disagree. Vitor is a hell of a striker, and he couldn't even come close to getting off against Jones.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> ^I disagree. Vitor is a hell of a striker, and he couldn't even come close to getting off against Jones.


And we saw how good of a striker he was against Silva as well. Oh wait...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> ^I disagree. Vitor is a hell of a striker, and he couldn't even come close to getting off against Jones.


To be fair, Vitor had a bad healed fracture in his hand against Jones. Everybody was crazy about how he didn't even try to use his hand speed until that was disclosed.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> To be fair, Vitor had a bad healed fracture in his hand against Jones. Everybody was crazy about how he didn't even try to use his hand speed until that was disclosed.


Was that ever actually confirmed? Or was it just something he said?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

420atalon said:


> And we saw how good of a striker he was against Silva as well. Oh wait...


I'm trying not to react negatively considering you're intent on baiting.

Silva is a striker leagues and bounds above everyone else in the UFC. Do you disagree?

Also, Vitor did pretty damn well until the front kick. Much better than anyone else intent on trading with the best striker in the ufc. 

Vitor is a high level striker. Using the Silva fight to try and prove otherwise is a joke.

Edit: I just watched the fight again, and I'd even say Vitor was getting the better of the striking until the front kick. Who else intent on standing with Silva could make that claim?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Was that ever actually confirmed? Or was it just something he said?


Well, all things we don't see with with our own eyes leave us only with words from the others anyway. So it's up to each one to believe or not.

Personally, I watched the fight live and I was crazy about Vitor not using his hands and I posted about that in real time, if I remember well. I don't have a reason not to believe in his word for this particular issue.

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/9/23/3375776/ufc-152-results-vitor-belfort-reportedly-fought-jon-jones-with-a-broken-hand-mma

Edit:
Actually he broke his hand before the TUF finale against Wand (UFC 147)and apparently, the healing process was not good.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm trying not to react negatively considering you're intent on baiting.
> 
> *Silva is a striker leagues and bounds above everyone else in the UFC. Do you disagree?*
> 
> ...


See bolded which is exactly the point I am making. Jones has fought no one like Silva before. The closest he has fought are Machida and arguably Belfort, both of which gave Jones a little bit of trouble in their matches(Machida for striking and Belfort with submission attempt). Those 2 fights are pretty much the reason I think Silva has a legit chance at beating Jones if not being the favourite in that fight.

As for Silva vs Belfort, that fight was pretty lack lustre circling up until that kick, can't really draw any conclusions from it. Silva executed an amazing kick that a top level striker(better then Jones) couldn't see coming or react to though. He is simply just in a different league. 

Honestly I think Silva wins a striking match with Belfort 9 times out of 10 but that is my opinion and irrelevant to my point. Too many people are writing Silva out of a fight with Jones just because he has the same size disadvantage that almost every other LHW also has against Jones.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Well, all things we don't see with with our own eyes leave us only with words from the others anyway. So it's up to each one to believe or not.
> 
> Personally, I watched the fight live and I was crazy about Vitor not using his hands and I posted about that in real time, if I remember well. I don't have a reason not to believe in his word for this particular issue.
> 
> ...


This is like the people that don't believe Silva was injured against Sonnen in their first fight. Lots of signs point to injury in both cases and yet people won't accept it because there wasn't a doctor stating it one way or another. 

Jones is a great fighter but honestly I don't think he is as good as he is made up to be. Almost all his opponents are tailor made for his style(he is great against wrestlers) and the rest have been past their prime or lacking in some specific regard whereas Jones is pretty good all around.

This is one of the big reasons I want to see Jones fight Silva or at least Gustaffson instead of continuing to fight middle weights etc.

In Jones' defense he has pretty much wiped out the division(besides Gustaffson and perhaps Hendo), there just isn't that much other top talent at LHW right now. Time for some new blood to hopefully pop up or the division is going to get pretty boring.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> To be fair, Vitor had a bad healed fracture in his hand against Jones. Everybody was crazy about how he didn't even try to use his hand speed until that was disclosed.


Yeah i recall that. I was screaming at the TV for him to use his hands instead of throwing high kicks and going for the takedowns. Then when i found out his hand was injured it made complete sense. More then most things in MMA...


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> - Jones is taller
> - Silva has a thicker torso
> - Jones has longer arms
> - Silva has thicker legs (just based on calfs)
> ...



Jones could be a comparable size HW , Anderson Silva could not.


The size difference is very big come fight night. 












not on that scale but you get the point.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The size difference is noticeable but really no larger than it was in any of jones other fights. Now I think they need to take a pic of gsp/silva and people can finally put it to rest that it would be a fair fight. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> The size difference is noticeable but really no larger than it was in any of jones other fights. Now I think they need to take a pic of gsp/silva and people can finally put it to rest that it would be a fair fight.


This is as close as I can find for GSP vs Silva. Silva would have a size advantage especially frame wise, kind of the same as Jones vs Silva. I still think GSP has a chance though as his abilities are pretty much made to beat Silva just like Silva has a reasonable chance to beat Jones based on his skills. The way Silva has been stuffing some takedowns and destroying people lately I would probably lean towards him over either of these guys though. 










And here is an interesting photo with champions at the time, too bad GSP wasn't in this picture for whatever reason. Jones looks bigger then Silva in this picture, but he also looks bigger then Velasquez too which tells you how tall and lanky Jones is, suit really makes him look filled out though.

On a side note, who else wants to see Velasquez vs Edgar and Cruz at the same time lol.


----------

